# stomach pain



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi, I'm 6 weeks gone, been having very low down stomach pain after I twisted wrong, and I think pulled rib muscle as that hurts to, but this low down pain comes and goes and eases when I lay down... Is this something to be concerned abt? Been searching on here for answers. Sorry for asking a silly question......


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 

It's not a silly question, anything that's worrying you is not silly. 
You won't have harmed your baby in any way, but the hormones in pregnancy cause everything to relax, and so things that you do that wouldn't normally hurt, you really feel in pregnancy, it should settle soon,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

Thank you for your very quick answer and taking your time to answer me and putting mind at rest.

The pain is there when I stand up, is this wot u mean when say even normal things may feel different? It's like a bit stitch pain when standing up. It's like I can't stand up straight.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, it can be like that if you've pulled a ligament. However, if it is so severe that you can't stand, then it would be worth ringing your drs tonight.

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## kitten77 (Nov 15, 2006)

hi - just to let you and anyone know, that i woke up this morning and much better, its still there but better, so thank you for taking you time to answer me and making me feel not silly. 

i think i speak for most people saying thank you for taking your time to answer these questions. your a star x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Thank you, what a lovely thing to say Xxxx


----------

